# ESV Study Bible with space for notes?



## Montanablue (Nov 28, 2010)

I was discussing various things with my brother tonight and he mentioned that for Christmas he would like an ESV study Bible. He specifically mentioned that he would love one with extra space by the verses so you could write down lots of notes. It sounded like he was thinking of a particular Bible with an extra (blank) column for notes. My amazon browsing has done me little good... Does someone here now what he might have been talking about? I'd love to find exactly what he's looking for.


----------



## Christopher88 (Nov 28, 2010)

I know there is an ESV Journal, however to my knowledge there is no wide margin ESV Study Bible. 
Journal Bible link

I own the ESV Study Bible (Highly recommend) however your note taking will have to be done else where. There is so much in the study bible that leaves no room for note taking.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Nov 28, 2010)

Montanablue said:


> I was discussing various things with my brother tonight and he mentioned that for Christmas he would like an ESV study Bible. He specifically mentioned that he would love one with extra space by the verses so you could write down lots of notes. It sounded like he was thinking of a particular Bible with an extra (blank) column for notes. My amazon browsing has done me little good... Does someone here now what he might have been talking about? I'd love to find exactly what he's looking for.


 
The online version of the ESV Study Bible allows for note taking along side of the passage. I don't know if he is very tech savvy or likes to use computers that way but it is included with the purchase of the ESV Study Bible.


----------



## Michael (Nov 28, 2010)

There is no ESV Study Bible in "wide margin" format, or any other format that provides extra space for notes. The 2 suggestions above fit the closest to what your brother is looking for.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Nov 28, 2010)

Yep, you can only get one or the other---wide-margin or study, but not both.


----------



## devonturnbaugh (Nov 28, 2010)

If you want to be a really good sister you could "make" your brother a blank bible. http://spurgeon.wordpress.com/category/blank-bible/[/URL] check this link out and google blank bible. I have made one with a regular ESV bible and it has been a wonderful blessing for note taking on passages right next to the text. I do not know if this is something you might be interested in but definately worth checking out.


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 29, 2010)

They don't make one. If they did they would have to then sell the ESV Study Bible with Notes Forklift.


----------



## fishingpipe (Nov 29, 2010)

The lowest cost I could find on the ESV Journaling Bible is at WTS. I bet he would like this. ESV Journaling Bible


----------



## Montanablue (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks everyone! You've given me some good ideas for what to get for him - even if I can't find this dream Bible he's fantasizing about...


----------



## janimar (Nov 29, 2010)

For a loose-leaf ESV check out Hendrickson.
Hendrickson.com - ESV Loose-Leaf Bible


----------

